
Amazon Forms Team to Focus on Driverless Technology - flinner
https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-team-focuses-on-exploiting-driverless-technology-1493035203
======
chriskocher
No surprise. Given they have patents for airborne warehouses (dirigibles) and
drone recharging stations on lamp posts and have been exploring driverless
trucks equipped with drone delivery for the last mile and even underwater
warehouses, it's about time they focused on near term driverless
transportation systems. Their logistics expertise and experience with 30K+
robots in their warehouses gives them some advantages and 'street cred'.

------
QuinnyPig
But while they're doing that, who's going to work on Amazon Forms?

